

Big Data Now: Current Perspectives from O'Reilly Radar  - rkda
http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920022640.do

======
dudurocha
Man, for a free book it is very hard to buy.

First of all, I had to sign up, ok no problems. No facebook or twitter conect.
But no problem, only name and email.

But to buy I have to fill all my billing adress. Its a Free book!! I not have
a flag in the website that says "If free book, proceed direct from checkout to
book download". It's really pain to put all my billing adress even though I'll
not pay for anything.

~~~
cjtuckerman
Personally, I think its brilliant. Even though it was a bit of a hassle, I
still signed up and gave them my information because I was enticed by the
promotion. Now they have my information and I am more likely to buy from
OReilly because I already have an account setup with them.

------
zeratwo
Is it some sort "Christmas came early" thing? I see whole bunch of books on
Amazon for free (Kindle version):

[http://www.amazon.com/Big-Data-Now-Perspectives-
ebook/dp/B00...](http://www.amazon.com/Big-Data-Now-Perspectives-
ebook/dp/B005KDPILI)

Look at the "Customers Who Bought This Item Also Bought" section.

~~~
docgnome
Some of these are free because they are public domain, like The Prince. Not
sure what's up with the others. I've only had a kindle for a few days but it's
been my experience so far, that if a book is free and not public domain, there
is a reason: no one would ever buy it.

